# 1991 S13 - Is this a good deal?



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's my question. Do you guys think this is a good deal Ill list out everything and will include pictures. The hood being bent a little could that be frame damage? Since I can easily swap out the hood with a different one.
The crack in the right hand side front light isn't a big deal should be an easy fix.

Pictures by ashitaka666 - Photobucket

91 Nissan 240SX S13 Converted to look like a Silvia front end. Good convert too by the looks of it. 

The car is an s13 with a jdm silvia conversion. I bought the car with the rebuilt/salvage title due to accident on the front left side. I believe the previous owner did the conversion as he was repairing it from the accident.

Only visible damage I see on the car is the front right corner light is cracked a little and the hood is bent slightly (you can tell from the pictures that these damages are very minor and barely visible).


Price: $3600
(I was thinking of maybe offering 3000 if that. What do you guys think the car is worth?)

- 1991 nissan 240sx se coupe (power everything)
- 112xxx original miles
- 5sp manual trans
- rebuilt title 


some mods:
- jdm silvia front w/trip projectors
- lowered on tokiko shocks and unbranded springs
- 15x7 konig rewinds
- hks drager exhaust
- vlsd
- new spark plugs, wires, cap and rotor
- new thermo and water pump
- sony cd/mp3 deck
- new weathertech floor mats
- I also have the stock se spoiler just not on the car


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

5th Photo on my account where the frame bar or whatever is it. Where it attaches to the side where the fender is. Does that look like dmg or just a weld?

My other question would be. The body kits. Would I use a Silvia body kit or a S13 Body kit for the front end?


----------

